# Why Doesn't DAE Have An Online Chat?



## bigeyes1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been trying to deposit a week into DAE for about a week now. I prefer to use email communication because I am hearing impaired. However, I did try to call because it was suggested to me to call. So, I did. I was on hold for about 10 minutes and then I was automatically connected to voicemail because there were no representatives available to assist. 

Sooo, my suggestion is this: how come DAE doesn't have an online chat? It sure would make it a lot easier to "connect" to your customers.  

Just a suggestion..


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 11, 2015)

I think you have a good idea there but that would mean more people to hire.  If the current staff can't handle the calls how will they be able to handle online communications?

Remember that they are not on EST, they are 3 hours behind so if you call before 11AM eastern time you will get a message.

I usually deposit using their on line form unless I'm looking for a 2 for 1 for what I'm depositing, then I call Elsa at DAE.  She puts me in touch with the right person for what I'm trying to do.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree. They REALLY need to hire more people because they do seem so short-staffed.  I've tried the online deposit form but the information they have isn't accurate.  Hopefully, that is all resolved now since I was able to communicate with one of the DAE representatives yesterday via email. We shall see.


----------

